# Will these be effected?



## zebrasinamerica (Jan 22, 2007)

I found a box of ProV1's in my garage this morning. My garage is not heated so I was wondering if I took these balls out to play them when it warms up if they conditions in my garage would effect the performance of them?

Thanks all

Zebra


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

zebrasinamerica said:


> I found a box of ProV1's in my garage this morning. My garage is not heated so I was wondering if I took these balls out to play them when it warms up if they conditions in my garage would effect the performance of them?
> 
> Thanks all
> 
> Zebra


I've read on one of these discussion forums that it can have an effect, but I've never seen any scientific evidence or analysis that would bear that theory up. I've never experienced any drop off in performance from it, but I've never been that demanding of my golf balls so??? I can tell you that I've played balls that were frozen well below freezing and warmed up in my pocket just prior to playing, but the course conditions were such that you could have hit a rock 250 yards.


----------



## wildwilly911 (Jan 27, 2007)

as long as its not real damp in your garage there wont be any noticeable difference, cold isnt gonna effect them.


----------



## zebrasinamerica (Jan 22, 2007)

awesome thanks for the replies guys i really didn't want to throw $40 away cuz i'm retarded and left them in the garage so thanks for the good news.

Zebra


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

On the other hand, never put a ball in the microwave...


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

Or a blender.

http://http://youtube.com/watch?v=zwqfs-rZ4A4​


----------



## callawaygolf1 (Nov 24, 2006)

Or in your mouth... (bad experiences with that)


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

callawaygolf1 said:


> Or in your mouth... (bad experiences with that)


Is that why this guy has his tongue out and his ears wiggle? :cheeky4: 

I'm just on the edge of my seat to hear this story!


----------

